

Ask HN: Best options for transcription? - DanBlake

I am looking to finally start getting into transcription. ( processing user webcam recorded .flv 's and getting text back of what they say)<p>Needless to say, its hard to navigate the sea of available options. I see adwords dominated by companies that offer 1$ a minute but that seems crazy high for what I am doing. Is there some software I can run on my own server (with less accuracy of course) that would cut costs significantly? Ideally, I would love to get below 25 cents a minute and also not have to rely on people as well.
======
DanBlake
Of note, I did see
[http://waxy.org/2008/09/audio_transcription_with_mechanical_...](http://waxy.org/2008/09/audio_transcription_with_mechanical_turk/)
which looks like it could be a feasible option (though still above my target
price) , but that was almost 2 years ago so I am hoping a completely computer
automated solution is available by now.

